# My First Redhawk



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I bought a blued Redhawk 7.5" Barrel off of GunBroker. I have 43 rating that I have purchased off of GunBroker and never had a problem with any of them until this one. When I received the revolver the top strap had been drilled and tapped and a screw was ground down in one of the holes. This was very cleverly disguised on the photos. Tried contacting no reply. I got so disgusted that I took the gun and took a huge hit and traded it for a brand new SS 7.5" Redhawk told the dealer I wanted to take the hit so he would make sure that it got discounted to the next person. I did keep the Elk Stag Grips off the one that I bought off GunBroker though. They actually look better on this gun anyway. Can't wait till I get the T-Grip that I ordered for this gun. Gave the guy an F on GunBroker hope he gets kicked off sooner than later.
Some pictures of the new Beauty.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I purchased two of them in the mid 1980's, though not at the same time. The first one had the 7 1/2" barrel, which I didn't care for because it made the gun too muzzle heavy and unbalanced feeling for me. When Ruger introduced their 5 1/2" barreled Redhawk, I traded my 7 /12" to get one. I still have it. BTW, both were chambered for the .44 Magnum cartridge.


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Shot it to sight it in today. When I received it the sight was way left from the factory and I centered it. It shot dead on at 25 yards today no more adjustment needed.
Great shooter


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I installed Ruger Hunting sights on mine soon after I bought it. The front sight strongly resembles a front sight on a .22 rifle... a thin brass post with a round bead on top. The rear sight is a wide 'V' with a white painted line under the centerpoint of the 'V'. Very accurate. I have shot 2 1/2" groups from a rest at 50 yards with all five holes touching with this gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweeeeet Redhawk!

The grips look nice, but how comfortable were they during shooting? I just shot my Redhawk .44 today to participate in an online group-shooting contest, and now that I've been freshly reminded of the recoil of full-house magnum loads, I don't think I'd like the feel of those grips of yours at all. I could see them being swapped on and off for display purposes, though. VERY nice looking.

SouthernBoy, I'm glad _someone_ likes those Ruger V-notch-and-bead sights and can use them effectively, because once I tried them, I couldn't get rid of them fast enough. I do just fine with plain sights, and I've also used those brightly-colored all-plastic replacement front Redhawk sights that Ruger sells as accessories. They aren't very durable (I've broken several over the years), but it's nice to have alternate colors with a quick-change option. I've shot several 6-shot groups of 6 inches at 100 yards on plain white paper plates with the standard and colored front sights, so I'm happy with my effectiveness using the post and square-notch sights.

You can also file-off the top of the all-plastic colored sights quite easily to make a custom front sight for certain loads (light- or heavy-bullets, for instance).


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

I shot it today to sight it in. I only shot 12 rounds but could not be happier with the accuracy. I did not even notice the recoil that much, in fact I thought at the time those grips felt really good. The recoil was a lot less than the Bisley Blackhawk in 44 that I have. I am extremely happy with this gun and the grips.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

DJ Niner said:


> SouthernBoy, I'm glad _someone_ likes those Ruger V-notch-and-bead sights and can use them effectively, because once I tried them, I couldn't get rid of them fast enough.


The ones that Ruger offered for their Redhawk in the mid 80's were good from my perspective and I shot well with them. They are still on that 5 1/2" Redhawk to this day. The grips are Pachmayr's and I did some smoothing of the trigger and replaced the trigger spring back then as well.

The hunting sights that Ruger offers currently with their Mark III 22/45 Hunter pistols do not work well with me. I replaced those with a set of William's Fire Sights, though I kept the stock front sight when I did this. Ruger's hunting sights for this gun did not come with the gold bead and thin post like I have with my Redhawk.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

jstanfield103 said:


> I shot it today to sight it in. I only shot 12 rounds but could not be happier with the accuracy. I did not even notice the recoil that much, in fact I thought at the time those grips felt really good. The recoil was a lot less than the Bisley Blackhawk in 44 that I have. I am extremely happy with this gun and the grips.


Shoots good, feels good, looks good; that's the winning trifecta, right there! Congrats!


----------



## jstanfield103 (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks guy's yes it is the winning trifecta


----------

